# Fusible electronico



## ghbu (Abr 20, 2010)

Alguien tiene el cirucuito de algun fusible electronico y sus calculos para diferenctes amperajes de disparo?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## ghbu (Abr 21, 2010)

Encontré un par de circuitos y he hecho algunas modificaciones en ellos.
La proteccion que les presente es para minima y maxima tension y para cortocircuitos.
El circuito trabaja entre 11 y 14,7 volts antes que dispare la protección, estos valores pueden ser ajustados por medio del potenciometro.
En caso de cortocircuitar la salida, el circuito se disparara.


El circuito fue echo y probado en Circuit Wizard.
Aca esta el circuito
Ver el archivo adjunto protector-total.rar
Espero les sirva 
Un saludo


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 21, 2010)

Ese circuito solo es protege contra bajo voltage, le eliminaste mas circuiteria o que modificaciones le hiciste?


----------



## keros (Abr 21, 2010)

hola.

http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/circuito.htm

en esta paguina hay uno llamado: fusible electronic
el disparo lo realiza una resistencia y el calculo te lo explica
es super sencillo, no se si te valdra


----------



## ghbu (Abr 21, 2010)

Fijate en el circuito la parte del 741 es para proteccion de alto voltaje, cuando llega a 14,7 volt el rele RL2 se abre probacando un cortocircuito para que abra RL1, pero ya al abrir RL2 no hay tension a la salida, RL1 lo he hecho que abra para que ensienda el led de advertencia .
Q2 proteje por cortocircuito o baja tension. 
Espero que te quede aclarado
Gracias keros por la informacion la mirare


----------



## patoomnia (Ago 20, 2010)

Disculpenme pero yo no lo entiendo!!! por donde salen los 13 voltios de salida. La salida esta conectada al led solamente.


----------



## ghbu (Oct 3, 2010)

Patoomnia tienes una entrada de 13,8 volts o 12 volts, los 13,8 corresponden a una bateria cargada por completo. en la salida sale el mismo voltage, pero pasa atravez de dos reles que actuan como proteccion, se disparan estos reles o bien si la tension es muy alta, 14,2 volt o bien muy baja 11 volts
Por sierto VR1 es el ajuste de maxima tension
Espero que te quede claro, un saludo


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aqui uno que posteó el amigo Fogonazo:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/index5.html#post132025_
Ver el archivo adjunto 14226


----------



## gormazabal (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola, muy buenas,

Tengo un circuito con un fusible que tengo una duda:

Tengo un AC-DC conectado a la red de 230V. Entre ellos tengo un fusible de I adecuada, lp60135, pero tengo un Vmax de 60V y no se como me funciona si lo conecto a los 230V. Eso influye o hay que mirar la corriente?? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## ghbu (Abr 18, 2011)

Puedes poner el circuito? Pero te comento que por lo general los fusibles electronicos son para corriente continua no para alterna ya que lo que vaz a proteger es lo que esta a la salida.


----------



## gormazabal (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola ghbu,

El circuito que tengo lo puedes ver en: 
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...tecnicas/fusibles-entre-un-filtro-y-un-ac-dc/

EL CIRCUITO LO TENÍA CON los fusibles LP60135 (60V) pero se me han acabado y quisera saber si me sirven con los fusibles MF-R135(30V). Las corrientes son las mismas en los dos fusibles.
ME VALEN ESTOS ÚLTIMOS???

Agradecería si me pueden ayudar!! Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 18, 2011)

¡Hola, ghbu! Aquí te envío el esquema de un fusible electrónico bueno, bonito y barato. El darlington es un TIP120 y con VR1 ajustas la corriente de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## hanton (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola saludos le queria pedir una ayudadita quiero ocupar el fusible para obtener un corte aprox. a los 5 amperes con una tension de 42 volts pero solo logro obtener un poco mas de 38 una notoria caida y eso con varios transistores en paralelo para que no fuese peor 

dejo la pdf si alguien me puede asesorar se lo agradeceria

fui cargando carga con focos asi poder regularla para 5 amperes


----------

